# Greetings from a newbie in Atlanta



## Malik30310 (Sep 8, 2003)

Greetings everybody!

I am new to these forums and relatively new to weight training & body building.  At first I was intimidated because you guys are so totally on a much higher level than me, but you also seem like a friendly supportive group who are willing to share helpful ideas with newbies.

I'm older than most of the people I've noticed so far, 47, 
Height: 6'5" (tall in other words)
Weight: 220s to 230s (fluctuates)
I dont know my bf but it has to be high.  I'm quite flabby from my groin up though my legs are fairly firm because I tend to walk more than most people because I don't drive at present.

I'm not trying to win any bodybuilding competitions.  
My goals are:

1-To increase overall body tone, strength and energy level -- basically upgrade my general fitness level.

2-To specifically increase my upper body strength.  I am incredibally weak in my upper body, gut, chest, arms, everything!!!  And I want to stop looking like the Pillsbury Dough Boy when I take off my shirt. Yes dammit I do!!!  And I know it will take time and work. And that's what I want to do.

I joined Gold's Gym 4 months ago and I've tried to do at least 4-5 times a week.  I really have grown to look forward to it!  Unfortunately due to my crazy work/business schedule I haven't been as consistent as I need and want to be.  

I was thinking about buying some weights, because i figured there's stuff I can do on my own when I can't always make it to the gym, including cardio stuff like running/walking etc.  

I also recognize the importance of nutrition.  Right now I have a breakfast of Orange Juice, hot tea and a bagel & salmon cream cheese.  For lunch and/or dinner I use have chicken or fish and vegetable and a starch (One typical typical would be jerk chicken, rice & beans & fresh broccoli, and sometimes carrot souffle or plantains.  Another typical meal is Capt D Fried Fish with a baked potato and cole slaw (or sometimes okra)

I love fresh fruit but am somewhat irregular in my consumption of them.

There's a lot more I could say (I tend to have diarrhoea of the mouth lol) but I'll shut up now!

malik30310


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2003)

Malik30310 welcome to IM!


----------

